# NPD: Jetter ODS-181



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This pedal is apparently based on Wildwood Guitars owner Steve Mesple's Dumble amp. I gotta say - wow!. Thick and clear tones. I did this short clip hacking the blues comparing the following;

1. Nordland ODR-C
2. Browne Protein 
3. Jetter ODS - 181

Let me know which you prefer (caveat: recorded with my iPhone mic).


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

Jetter sounded the best to me. I waa on the fence about getting one but this demo might have changed my mind. What are your impressions @Alex ?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Benny Gutman said:


> Jetter sounded the best to me. I waa on the fence about getting one but this demo might have changed my mind. What are your impressions @Alex ?


right out of the box, BOOM! - it can do boost/lower gain and can get up there when cranked. My two fave OD's lately have been the Nordland and the Protein and they sound a bit thin when compared to the Jetter. I did tweak the Nordland and the Protein to fatten up the tone and don't get me wrong, they still sound great but the Jetter is very impressive. FAT and clarity being the key element.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As always, I think it risky to compare similar pedals or different issues of the same pedal, when one only has a single example of each. This is especially true when the main source of any audible differences is bandwidth at various points in the circuit. Bass and treble-limiting caps can be all over the place, even though they might _say_ the same value on them.

That's not to say there *couldn't* be real and consistent differences, based on design. I just think it takes more than one of each pedal to be certain of that.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Super nice tones from the Jetter Alex! Reminds me a lot of my Tubesteader Beekeeper. Having that thick, sustaining and clear OD tone is really addictive.


----------

